# sharpening questions



## jon1163 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey everyone...first post here so, hello. I spent the day yesterday sharpening all my plane blades and having to work really hard to get them flat. Usually this isnt a problem so I was a bit confused. However, I noticed near the end of my sharpening that my flattening stone was worn concave. I'm using the "Norton flattening stone for waterstones". Do any of you know the best way to true up this stone so that I can go back to having flat waterstones? I can't find a glass store around to get plate glass. Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am not familiar with the Norton flattening stone. I am going to interject some of my own opinion here. I looked it up and see they are like $30...go to eBay and buy a dozen "sacrificial" waterstones like this for the same money  (same material, just not the name brand) http://cgi.ebay.com/2-PIECE-SHARPEN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


It is best to flatten water stones as you use them, as needed. Here is a brief discussion about it and how I keep mine flat. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/sharpening-stones-their-care-7223/


----------



## jon1163 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Daren...man those are cheap. I've heard that cinder block works too.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

That is also the problem of my husband and I am glad that I got information here. I'm excited to share it to him! Thank you guys!


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

in the studio at school i have a diamond stone to true up my water stones. they are very expensive but they work really fast and also have other purposes. here is a link to the one i have http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=817201&FamilyID=2038

P.S. you want the 10" one bc the whole water stone will fit on it as opposed to the 8" on where that diamond stone is the same size as the water stone. hope this helps


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

If you have a tool with a steel, machined top like a table saw or sander, use it with some wet/dry sandpaper secured with a SMALL amount of water (clean and dry ASAP after). This is a very flat surface to use. I have done this using 400 grit emery cloth.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I have also done it with the emery cloth.It works fine. I also have a diamond stone that i use. I just rub the 2 together.


----------

